# A whatsit of my own!  (2/10)



## analog.universe (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2012)

Vents in something electronic.


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 10, 2012)

Back of computer maybe


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Dunno. That'y my story...

Need hint.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, here's a hint, based on guesses so far..

It's not a vent, it's not a computer, and it's not the back, but it is electronic.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Does it have anyhting to do with music?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Does it have anyhting to do with music?



That's awfully vague...

But yes it does.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Is  it a super old microphone?​


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have anyhting to do with music?
> ...



Well...I don't need you to make it tooo  easy for me...:mrgreen:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

I have no idea.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Is  it a super old microphone?



It's not a microphone..  and it was manufactured in 2005.


----------



## nmoody (Feb 10, 2012)

Allen bolt the left, that should help with scale. Cant tell if its tubes or just something rippled behind the slits.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone else, or should I reveal it?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

No...not yet....


----------



## snowbear (Feb 11, 2012)

An Amp?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayhaps this one was too hard...


----------



## Bossy (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you do a different crop?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, not sure how helpful this will be..   All the other crops I looked at seemed to give it away, but we can try one of them if this doesn't do it.


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is it like some kinda box shape thing


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

100% crop of a different surface on the same object:


----------



## MTVision (Feb 12, 2012)

analog.universe said:
			
		

> 100% crop of a different surface on the same object:



A speaker?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

MTVision said:


> A speaker?


----------



## Spektor (Feb 12, 2012)

A ribbon tweeter


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

Spektor said:


> A ribbon tweeter



Indeed it is, I didn't realize they were that obscure


----------



## Bossy (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought an amp was a speaker lol.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

Bossy said:


> I thought an amp was a speaker lol.



Technically the amp is the electronic thing that comes before the speaker in the signal path.  Guitar amp's however, most often include the speaker, so I suppose that's where the confusion comes from.

These speakers are technically "active monitors", meaning the amp is bolted to the back of the speaker cabinet, and matched to the drivers for accuracy.


----------

